# Another horse killed in Adelaide road crash



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

WoW, I can't beleive it  Two racehorses have been hit & killed by cars in Adelaide in separate incidents within the last month. Both drivers were at fault, the first one was a speeding taxi & the second, the guy was disqualified (drivers license) & 4 times the legal limit (alchohol). Both of the horses trainers are ok but both horses died at the scenes. They were both being led back to their stables after training sessions. 

So sad, something needs to change!!!! To make it safer for horses & trainers

Here is a link to the story
Second horse killed on city roads | Adelaide Now


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

So are the horses walked back to the stables from the race track on the road? Is that common?


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

Yes 250 horses cross a fairly busy suburban street back to the stables everyday between 5am & 8am. There are no traffic lights. 
Here is a link to the first story & you can see where they have to cross.
Race horse killed in sickening crash at Morphettville | Adelaide Now


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thats terrible, they need to build a bridge for the horses to cross or something, because its going to keep happeneing until something is done.


----------

